# Going On Vacation ?



## ccheese (May 2, 2008)

For any of the guys and gals on the forum who are planning a vacation, just a
little reminder. Please let someone know that you're going to be outta Dodge
for a few days, a week or two or however long you plan on being away.

There are some of us paranoid types who, if you're MIA for a few days, we
tend to worry. Must be the father instinct kicking in...

And, we want you to have all the fun you can stand, but..... come back
safe and sound.

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2008)

Good idea Charles...

Me and my wife will be flying to the island of Crete from Aug 31 to Sept 14.

Ah I cant wait. Warm water, beach, sun, Greek Ruins, good hiking in the Samaria Gorge and best of all good Greek food!


----------



## Erich (May 2, 2008)

Gute Idee

I'll be in Switzerland and heading up the Rhine this summer, sorry Chris wish I could get farther east as I would look you folk up, but this is one with the relatives with a few stops on the way up to Amsterdam and then homeward


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2008)

Let me know when you are in Amsterdam or Switzerland or at any point in Germany.

Me and the wife could try and drive down or up to visit.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 2, 2008)

Great idea Mr C! I'll be off to Swede again later thise summer, June or July, after my dads heart operation and for his recovery...


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 2, 2008)

Charles, you're always thinkin'. 

Good idea!

TO


----------



## evangilder (May 2, 2008)

I will be out of town next friday and saturday on a secret mission, of the photographic type. I can't say much yet, but I can guarantee there will be some amazing pics. 

And no, Dan, it's not the Swedish bikini team.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2008)

evangilder said:


> I will be out of town next friday and saturday on a secret mission, of the photographic type. I can't say much yet, but I can guarantee there will be some amazing pics.
> 
> And no, Dan, it's not the Swedish bikini team.


D*mn! I was hoping for some of your oustanding pics, but with some different.....eerrmmmm.....well you know....photo friendly objects..


----------



## trackend (May 3, 2008)

Went to Crete a few years ago Adler stayed at Feodele beach and visited Konososs palace brilliant vacation hope you have a great time to.


----------



## ccheese (May 3, 2008)

Well, I hadn't planned it this way, but I guess this is the place to let us all
know if/when you're going away. Be it vacation, holiday or jail time, put up
a little note so we all know. And... enjoy your stay !

Charles


----------



## evangilder (May 3, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> D*mn! I was hoping for some of your oustanding pics, but with some different.....eerrmmmm.....well you know....photo friendly objects..



What? Airplanes aren't photo friendly objects?!?! hehe My wife puts up with a *lot *when it comes to me taking off with my photo gear. I don't think she would be too cool with me coming home with bikini team pics. (But the stories I'd be able to tell my grandkids...)


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2008)

While I'm at it....maybe we can make this thread sticky?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 3, 2008)

trackend said:


> Went to Crete a few years ago Adler stayed at Feodele beach and visited Konososs palace brilliant vacation hope you have a great time to.



I am sure we will, thanks. I want to find out if there are any WW2 wrecks or aircraft crashes in the area I can dive to.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2008)

Would you mind bring me back a Bf 109F or G if you find any Adler?


----------



## trackend (May 4, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I am sure we will, thanks. I want to find out if there are any WW2 wrecks or aircraft crashes in the area I can dive to.


I remember the dive school coming round the hotel pool advertising when I was there Adler and Iv'e found their site I dare say you have already looked but if not this may possibly be of help. 
Messerschmitt airplane wreck in sea of Crete


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2008)

Very cool thanks.


----------



## Marcel (May 5, 2008)

I'm back from holiday


----------



## ccheese (May 5, 2008)

Marcel said:


> I'm back from holiday




That's good to know, Mon Ami..... you were missed !

Charles


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2008)

Hallo Marcel,

  
Nice to hear you are back.Have you had the nice holiday?


----------



## Marcel (May 5, 2008)

Hi Wurger and Charles,

I'm glad I'm back. I spend a wonderful holiday in Wageningen. I spend 2 days walking on the "Grebbelinie", the remains of the Dutch defence line in 1940. It's a beautiful landscape for sure with a lot of history (not only WWII) and a lot of nature. Maybe I'll post some photo's sometime. Took it easy for the rest of the time


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2008)

So you have had great time. These pics would be appreciated for sure.


----------



## evangilder (May 9, 2008)

I will be leaving in about 3 hours to go to Palm Springs for the next couple of days. I have been invited to shoot the "Gathering of Mentors". There could be as many as a dozen T-34s up at one time, and I will be in one of them.  I should be back on sometime Sunday. Dont' forget that Sunday is also Mothers Day, guys!


----------



## Marcel (May 9, 2008)

Great Eric, I was at the air Museum in Palm springs two years ago, quite nice!


----------



## A4K (May 9, 2008)

Have a good trip mate...we'll be waiting for the pics !! 

Mother's day was the sunday before last here in Hungary.


----------



## ccheese (May 9, 2008)

evangilder said:


> I will be leaving in about 3 hours to go to Palm Springs for the next couple of days. I have been invited to shoot the "Gathering of Mentors". There could be as many as a dozen T-34s up at one time, and I will be in one of them.




Have a good SAFE trip. Bring back lotsa pic's !

Charles


----------



## evangilder (May 9, 2008)

Roger that for both, Charles. This is going to be fun!


----------



## Wildcat (May 9, 2008)

Very cool Eric! Can't wait to see your pics mate.


----------



## Heinz (May 9, 2008)

With Wildcat here


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 10, 2008)

You just love making us jealous dont you Eric????



Have a good time and share some pics!


----------



## ccheese (May 17, 2008)

Just so you good folks know, I'm taking two days vacation May 22 and 23, so
I may be gone from the 21st to the 26th. We're suppose to go to Riva, Md and spend some time with our niece, Louise. Maybe she'll let me use her
(UGH !) Mac. 

Charles


----------



## Freebird (May 17, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Just so you good folks know, I'm taking two days vacation May 22 and 23, so
> I may be gone from the 21st to the 26th. We're suppose to go to Riva, Md and spend some time with our niece, Louise. Maybe she'll let me use her
> (UGH !) Mac.
> 
> Charles



Charles I'm going on the 21st too, for 2 weeks vacation. {but I'm taking my laptop along too!}

Just a thought, is there another WW2 forum that people post on? I was just thinking that in the event of another "crash" we could meet up somewhere, so that we would at least know what's going on. 

What do you think?


----------



## Wayne Little (May 18, 2008)

Take Care Guys, Enjoy your vacation time!


----------



## ccheese (May 21, 2008)

Just thought you'd all like to know, Wurger (Wojtek) will be outta town until
about Monday. He's not on vacation, as such, just going away for a few days.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (May 21, 2008)

Freebird, Charles had a Buddy list going and I've been contacting a few with my email. I was able to keep in touch with a few here and we didn't panic(?) or take our PCs to get repaired.


----------



## ccheese (May 21, 2008)

freebird said:


> Charles I'm going on the 21st too, for 2 weeks vacation. {but I'm taking my laptop along too!}
> 
> Just a thought, is there another WW2 forum that people post on? I was just thinking that in the event of another "crash" we could meet up somewhere, so that we would at least know what's going on.
> 
> What do you think?



Freebird:

Send me a PM with your Email address, and I'll give you mine. I'm amassing
quite a collection of addresses, phone numbers and email addresses. Join
the fun.

Charles


----------



## Marcel (May 21, 2008)

freebird said:


> Charles I'm going on the 21st too, for 2 weeks vacation. {but I'm taking my laptop along too!}
> 
> Just a thought, is there another WW2 forum that people post on? I was just thinking that in the event of another "crash" we could meet up somewhere, so that we would at least know what's going on.
> 
> What do you think?



I used Kurfurst's forum to PM Adler about the forum problems. He told me they were working on it, contacting HorseUSA and they did a good job.


----------



## Catch22 (May 21, 2008)

Enjoy your vacations!

I should get in on this buddy list. Should I contact anyone in particular?


----------



## evangilder (May 21, 2008)

Charles seems to have become the central point for this, Catch.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (May 22, 2008)

Well, I was on vacation last week, but for whatever reason the Forum was unavailable for the days prior to leaving so I was unable to inform others.
What happened?


----------



## Catch22 (May 22, 2008)

The server died or something to that effect.


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2008)

On vacation from the 10th of June going to head on a tour through Southern Africa (Cape Town to Vic Falls) before heading off to Australia for 3 weeks and then returning to South Africa for a week or so before finally heading home


----------



## Henk (May 30, 2008)

Gnomey mate you must come and visit me here in George before you go mate. Make a few beers and show you around.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 4, 2008)

Allright everyone. I am leaving very early tomorrow morning for Rock im Park. I will be back on Monday!

You are all have a great weekend. I know I will!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 4, 2008)

Gone starting Thurs, June 5 through June 8th. Going north for a gathering of guys that are going to build some bows and shoot some BS. Should be home on Sunday with a nice new Osage primitive bow to fling some arrows with.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 4, 2008)

We're all going away for the weekend. Somebody make sure that flyboy doesn't bring his posse in here and mess things up. I nominate Wilbur as the babysitter.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2008)

Are you sure that's a good idea... 

Will the last person to leave please turn off the lights......


----------



## <simon> (Sep 20, 2008)

Dont know if anyone still reads this thread but wat the heck...

We're off to New Zealand in 3 days for a 2 week skiing trip.
Looking forward to it!

Cheers
Simon


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2008)

Have a good trip Simon...and like everyone says...Take lots of Pictures!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 20, 2008)

Very cool! Have a great trip mate!


----------



## Heinz (Sep 21, 2008)

Have a good time mate!


----------



## <simon> (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Got back late last night after 14 hrs of travelling...

It was absolutely fantastic! 4 days of skiing and a trip to the Alpine Fighter Collection at Wanaka! 
You guys have gotta hear this story... We were half way down quite a large mountain (Cardrona for those who know it) when a P-51 Mustang flys overhead, pretty low too!
That was awesome but next minute he comes tearing over the summit and DIVES down the full length of the mountain!!! Crazy thing is, he wouldnt have been higher than 100ft above the slope (some people even thought 50ft max!!!) I think everyone here can imagine he sight and sound of a Mustang with its Merlin running full throttle diving at about 350mph, only metres above the ground!!

Highly illegal but sure made my week!!!

Cheers
Simon


----------



## seesul (Oct 3, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed your vacation Simon!
Why I never met a Mustang on my vacations?


----------



## trackend (Oct 4, 2008)

Im off to the lake district in the North of England for a long weekend on friday.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll be in Vermont for this week until Friday, on a ski trip with my dad and brother. Nothing exotic, but the condo I'm staying has a bad wi-fi connection, so I won't be on as much.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 24, 2009)

We will not be taking a vacation this year. Had a great one last year on the Island of Crete, but since we are planning on moving to Alaska this year (or early next year) we are not taking a long vacation this year. 

Instead we are just going to fly up to London for a week and check out the museums and stuff.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 24, 2009)

Currently planning my only vacation in 2 years - to Geneseo, New York and the airshow. Looks like a cool town, found a B&B that also has a spa (for the pre-wife ) and along with the airshow, there is a festival that weekend with a car show, sidewalk sales, etc., etc.,. Pb doesn't know yet because I haven't made it concrete but we may meet up and check his planes out.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 24, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Currently planning my only vacation in 2 years - to Geneseo, New York and the airshow. Looks like a cool town, found a B&B that also has a spa (for the pre-wife ) and along with the airshow, there is a festival that weekend with a car show, sidewalk sales, etc., etc.,. Pb doesn't know yet because I haven't made it concrete but we may meet up and check his planes out.


thats cool I'll look forward this year is Navy aircraft with 4 Corsairs on the List along with the usual suspects . I'll hook up with you no problem in fact with pleasure 
1941 Historical Aircraft Group Museum in Geneseo, NY
interesting group they are restoring an A20, B23 and a C119


----------



## Njaco (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Pb! Nothing is set just yet but it may be possible. I'll have to dig out that banner from Reading last year to use. Geneseo looks like a cool town and they seem to have alot going on that weekend. Tenatively planning on going up on Friday and leaving on Tuesday. We'll see.


----------



## fly boy (Feb 25, 2009)

well around new years i'll be in californa


----------



## muller (May 13, 2009)

I'm off to the Vendee in western France on saturday for a week  I'm looking forward to spending some time in La Rochelle, I've heard there's a nice little model shop there.


----------



## evangilder (May 13, 2009)

Enjoy!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 13, 2009)

muller said:


> I'm off to the Vendee in western France on saturday for a week  I'm looking forward to spending some time in La Rochelle, I've heard there's a nice little model shop there.


Have fun. 


Wheelsup


----------



## muller (May 14, 2009)

Thanks fellas, can't wait to get out of work tomorrow!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 2, 2009)

Well I will be heading out tomorrow on a short one and half week "mini vacation". Just going to Rock im Park and then to London.

If anyone lives in London and they want to hook up for a pint, just send me a PM.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2009)

Have a good trip Chris.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2009)

Posted in the modelling forum....heading to the Melbourne Model Expo in the morning....back on Tuesday night!


----------



## ccheese (Jun 3, 2009)

All you guys be careful out there !!! Come back safe and sound..

Charles


----------



## seesul (Jun 4, 2009)

Erich said:


> Gute Idee
> 
> I'll be in Switzerland and heading up the Rhine this summer, sorry Chris wish I could get farther east as I would look you folk up, but this is one with the relatives with a few stops on the way up to Amsterdam and then homeward



Oh Erich,

guess my son will be older than me now until you get closer to my country


----------



## Marcel (Jun 4, 2009)

seesul said:


> Oh Erich,
> 
> guess my son will be older than me now until you get closer to my country



Well, at least he's coming through my country


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 4, 2009)

ccheese said:


> All you guys be careful out there !!! Come back safe and sound..
> 
> Charles



Thanks Charles, arrived safe and sound....no model damage either!


----------



## seesul (Jun 5, 2009)

Marcel said:


> Well, at least he's coming through my country


Yep, you´re lucky you live closer


----------



## BombTaxi (Jun 6, 2009)

In 24 hours time I should be in Raleigh, NC with family  I'll be away a few weeks, will try to check in now and again, but I know there is a full itinerary planned for both weeks 8)

See you soon chaps, hope you have as much fun as I do other the next few weeks!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 8, 2009)

Take care everyone. I am flying out to London tomorrow at 0600. I hope everyone has a great week!

Lee, I got your PM and I have your number. I will call you in London.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 8, 2009)

Take care and have fun Chris!

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2009)

Well I have just returned from London yesterday. I will throw up some pics in a thread later tomorrow.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 18, 2009)

Heading off Sunday for Washington, DC for 4 days. My Union is sending me to the yearly convention, all expense paid. I'll be busy during the day and at night will check things out. Want to go to the Air/Flight Musuem and to the WWII memorial. Hope I can.

If I get lost maybe Cota can give me a couch to sleep on?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2009)

have a great trip Chris!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 18, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Heading off Sunday for Washington, DC for 4 days. My Union is sending me to the yearly convention, all expense paid. I'll be busy during the day and at night will check things out. Want to go to the Air/Flight Musuem and to the WWII memorial. Hope I can.
> 
> If I get lost maybe Cota can give me a couch to sleep on?



Chris, The Air and Space Museum is fantastic. And I've got to get down there to see the WW II memorial. Also, try to get to the Vietnam Veterans Memorial. Very emotional!

TO


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 18, 2009)

Going south on Saturday to Orlando, FL for ten days of Walt Disney World/Universal Studios. Bringing the laptop, so I should be able to check in once in a while, but if you don't hear from me, don't call the Coast Guard or the cavalry.

First trip to Disney World/Universal since '05, 10th overall. We're roller coaster freaks, what can I tell ya'!

Family pic is from our last trip. I'm the one with the big black nose and red tongue. 

TO


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2009)

Hope you both have great breaks, Chris and TO.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 19, 2009)

Have a great time TO and Chris.


Wheelsup


----------



## beaupower32 (Jun 19, 2009)

Will be heading to Disney World on the 29th of this month for a nice little vacation break. Cant wait. I will be spending it with the wify and my little girl. My brother is tagging along with his girlfriend. I havent seen my brother much due to being military, so this will be a great chance for us to hang out some.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 19, 2009)

Off to Cyprus tommorrow...Sat 20.06.09... to do with work, so next to no personnal time for sight seeing (I did live in Cyprus between 2000 and 2003 so I know the place very well).

Flying over in a Tristar and then back on Wed ...next week ...by VC10. Done this trip loads of times in these birds. Prefer the Tristar tanker version as theres more room on the inside for stowing stuff, but nothing beats flying in the Queen of the Skies, the VC10.

Did you know that since they stopped flying the concorde fleet, the VC10 is the current fastest airliner flying !. 

The Military VC10's have all had their seats turned around so you face the rear of the A/C. Quite a bit weird when the dude up front firewalls the loud levers and you start to slide out of the seat....and then you reach rotate speed and you tip forwards !!!.

See ya back on line Thursday eve


----------



## Geedee (Jun 25, 2009)

Crickey !. I've only been away since the 20th and I log on this morning at work and find that theres 2223 new replies and assorted topics opened !!! Bliimey !

Well, I've flown around 5500 miles, facing backwards, in a shade under nine hours, all courtesy of the good old Vickers VC10 operated by the RAF.


----------



## seesul (Jun 25, 2009)

Heading to Italy tomorrow (Lignano, coast of the Adriatic See, close to Venice).
Will be back on Sunday 5th.


----------



## seesul (Jun 25, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Heading off Sunday for Washington, DC for 4 days. My Union is sending me to the yearly convention, all expense paid. I'll be busy during the day and at night will check things out. Want to go to the Air/Flight Musuem and to the WWII memorial. Hope I can.
> 
> If I get lost maybe Cota can give me a couch to sleep on?



Njaco, any pics ot Ta152 taken in NASM?8)


----------



## ccheese (Jul 2, 2009)

All you guys heading out..... be safe !!! And, have a great time.

Charles


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 9, 2009)

I will be in Kelowna, B.C., from tomorrow until the 18th or 19th. I don't know if I'll have internet or not. If not, have a good week guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2009)

Have fun Catch.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2009)

Take care Cory!


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks guys, it was nice and I have returned!


----------



## Maglar (Jul 19, 2009)

Hopefully soon I will be taking a mini-vacation (day trip) to the aviation museum 2 hours out from me. Over 40 aircraft, b17 walk through, bi-plane ride!!! And the best yet, they do a daily P51 show with several fly-bys. Their mission is to restore and drive it, not let it sit in the hanger. Can't wait!! Pictures will be supplied, ofcourse..


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm going on vacation tomorow. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 24, 2009)

If you are going to post in the thread, then tell us where you are going. Don't just spam the thread to say you are going on vacation.


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm going to stuart lake in Minasota, for the family reunion.


----------



## trackend (Jul 24, 2009)

cool sf have a great time


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 24, 2009)

That's "Minnesota". Wave if you dirve by me, I'll be the guy in the Gray Chevy Silverado with Minnesota plates. Oh, wait every other person in Minnesota drives a Gray Silverado Have fun, sounds like it's going to be plenty windy tomorrow so be careful if you go in/on the lake.


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Silverfish, I reccomend you do a spell check. Have fun.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 24, 2009)

SILVERFISH1992 said:


> I'm going to stuart lake in Minasota, for the family reunion.



Very cool, have a good time.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 24, 2009)

Have a good time SF, see you when you get back.


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2009)

Great fishing there! Have fun.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 25, 2009)

Have a good trip!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 29, 2009)

Getting ready for a mini-vacation in north central Minnesota. Bunch of guys are getting together to build traditional archery equipement (Longbows, Recurve Bows, wood arrows, knives, etc..) for a few days. Will leave Friday and be back Sunday. Hopefully with a new handmade longbow in my hands.


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 29, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Getting ready for a mini-vacation in north central Minneso. Bunch of guys are getting together to build traditional archery equipement (Longbows, Recurve Bows, wood arrows, knives, etc..) for a few days. Will leave Friday and be back Sunday. Hopefully with a new handmade longbow in my hands.


Cool.  Have fun.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Getting ready for a mini-vacation in north central Minnesota. Bunch of guys are getting together to build traditional archery equipement (Longbows, Recurve Bows, wood arrows, knives, etc..) for a few days. Will leave Friday and be back Sunday. Hopefully with a new handmade longbow in my hands.



That's awesome, have fun!


----------



## A4K (Jul 30, 2009)

Have a good time guys! 

I'm going to Austria tomorrow for three days, tramping in the Untertal region near Dachstein (Upper Austria). Weather seems good so far, hope it holds...


----------



## Dark Matter (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello everyone!!!

I'm back!!! 

I had a great time but I missed you all. 


So whats new?


----------



## v2 (Aug 3, 2009)

I will be heading out tomorrow on a 10 days vacation to France ( Nice ). Will be back on Friday 14th...


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 3, 2009)

v2 said:


> I will be heading out tomorrow on a 10 days vacation to France ( Nice ). Will be back on Friday 14th...


Have a good time.


----------



## A4K (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm back too. Tramped the Greifenberg (2618 m), spending one night in the Preintaler Hütte, the next in the Golling Hütte. Absolutely beautiful scenery...

Have a great trip V2!


----------



## muller (Aug 12, 2009)

I just booked a flight, I'm going stateside for a couple of weeks. Boston Ma (the other capital of Ireland) I'm heading next tuesday. Can't wait!


----------



## A4K (Aug 13, 2009)

DM, love that Hitler with a banjo avatar!!!

Can just imagine him singing "Ah went down to Czechoslovakia with a Luger on my knee...' !


----------



## v2 (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm back!!! It was really nice time...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 16, 2009)

v2 said:


> I'm back!!! It was really nice time...


Any pictures from your trip.
Anything "Breaking News" worthwhile ? 

Welcome back. 


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 16, 2009)

WB V2!



> Any pictures from your trip.
> Anything "Breaking News" worthwhile


Give the man a chance to unpack first!


----------



## v2 (Aug 19, 2009)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Any pictures from your trip.
> Anything "Breaking News" worthwhile ?
> 
> Welcome back.
> ...




Hi guys

I found something for you on Nice's beach...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 19, 2009)

v2 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I found something for you on Nice's beach...



Just my type [female] and meets my requirement. She's breathing, right ???

Charles


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 22, 2009)

I'll be gone for a few days in Newport, Vermont. Don't know if they have wifi or not.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2009)

Have a great time VZ !
Just letting you all that know that Karl(rochie) and myself will be heading off for a week, starting Wednesday 26th. We're visiting the museum at Duxford first, then flying to the Czech Republic to meet up with Roman (Seesul) for the commemoration of the 65th anniversary of the air battle over his town. Back on the screen Thursday 3 September - a very significant anniversary!
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2009)

Well Terry, I'm going to miss you!!! LOL

Have a great trip Rochie and tell Seesul I said Hi.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 24, 2009)

What?? You and Rochie are going to see Roman?

Man, that's just not fair! I'm stuck here busting my arse and probably won't get a vacation 'till the winter holidays 

I mean "oh, how nice. I hope you all have a wonderful time"...really...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks guys!
Dave, it's got to be done, as I've heard there's a rare phenom...fenom...phenimo...a rare thing there called 'The Sun'! I know you get it in Cal, but here in the UK, winter ended, and Autumn began, every year for the last three at least!
I'm sure we'll think of you whilst we enjoy a beer or six!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry to update late, but I found out the place I'm staying at does have wifi. Pretty fun day, have the grandparents up here, and went tubing out on the boat we have this afternoon.

BTW, have fun on your trip with Rochie, Airframes.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks VZ, sounds like you're having fun there!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 24, 2009)

Airframes said:


> Thanks guys!
> Dave, it's got to be done, as I've heard there's a rare phenom...fenom...phenimo...a rare thing there called 'The Sun'! I know you get it in Cal, but here in the UK, winter ended, and Autumn began, every year for the last three at least!
> I'm sure we'll think of you whilst we enjoy a beer or six!


You know I'm just jealous!

I'd love to get over to the "old country" and see all there is to see, but probably won't be able to for some time!

Anyway, I hope you enjoy your vacation, and definately have a couple rounds for me!


----------



## badbear (Aug 25, 2009)

Going to south africa in october to swim with great white sharks and to go on safari its a birthday pressie from my wife but i think she has put my life insuranse up.BB


----------



## Airframes (Aug 25, 2009)

You're going to swim with sharks BB?!! Why don't you try something safer, like taking the p*ss out of a suicide bomber whilst standing next to him?!!! Rather you than me mate, but I hope you have a great time, and don't come back in kit-form!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 25, 2009)

I would love to go and get in a shark cage and "swim" with the Great Whites. I think it would be a wonderful experience.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah, there is no real danger involved in it and it would be a great experience to do. Next time I am back in South Africa, I think I will do that and the Garden Route (around the coast from Cape Town to Port Elizabeth). You going to Kruger bb?


----------



## badbear (Aug 25, 2009)

Yep should be a real rush to see those animals up close its always been an ambition to do this .I must be mad but hey you only live once so what the heck go for it HeHe.we are going to a small reserve just south of kruger i can,t remember the name but i think it begins with an m ands is one of those long african names.BB Hey gnomey any tips mate.terry there are plenty of people who can glue me back together on here mate.BB


----------



## Airframes (Aug 25, 2009)

Oops!I hadn't realised you'd be in a cage! Doh!! 
Well, we can glue you back together if needs be, but can't guarantee the parts will be the right way around!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2009)

badbear said:


> Yep should be a real rush to see those animals up close its always been an ambition to do this .I must be mad but hey you only live once so what the heck go for it HeHe.we are going to a small reserve just south of kruger i can,t remember the name but i think it begins with an m ands is one of those long african names.BB Hey gnomey any tips mate.terry there are plenty of people who can glue me back together on here mate.BB



It is certainly a huge rush to see them up close from a vehicle (even better on foot), especially the 'big five'. If you have always wanted to do it, you will love it.

There is quite a few around beginning with M - mainly just to the West of Kruger. Manyeleti is one (Makalali is the other but further away). The small private reserves around Kruger are excellent game viewing (got friends who work at Tinga Game Reserve - just South of Sabi Sands). I won't need to give you any pointers if you are there as the guides are usually excellent. Basic points to take a note of are always keep your eyes and ears open and look for anything that looks unusual. You will probably will feel that you can't see anything in the first drive but that will improve with the number of drives that you do. Really hope you enjoy it as it is an excellent experience and a wonderful place (Cape Town is excellent as is Stellenbosch and taking a Wine Tour is a _must_). There is a reason why I have kept going back to do more safari's, hope you realise why after you have done it.


----------



## badbear (Aug 26, 2009)

Gnomey the reserve is mandwala in the south of Kruger thanks for the info mate .BB


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2009)

Should be a great time, all the same.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 28, 2009)

Heading to Ontario until the 2nd to see some air museums! Doubt I'll have much in the way of Internet, so see you when I get back!


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 30, 2009)

My 2-week holiday starts on sept. 1st, and I don't know yet whether my buddy and me are going bikeabout or what, so I don't know yet whether or not I'll be able to get online yet.
And about the term "bikeabout"?
Well, I bet you've heard the australian expression "He's gone walkabout", right?
From the web:
"Walkabout" as in "He's gone Walkabout" an Australian term meaning "a journey undertaken without notice or warning, of no fixed duration, with no particular destination in mind, and usually undertaken for reasons of spiritual well being"

I think you get the idea about "bikeabout" then.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2009)

Off to Italy in a couple of hours. Back on the 12th. Likely will spent most of my time around Rome (staying with a friend), should be a good time.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2009)

have a great time Hugh!...wouldn't mind more holidays myself, enjoy yours BB!!


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Sep 2, 2009)

Have fun BB! Hey Gnomey, have fun in Rome. Hope you see the Colosseum. Saw it last year and it was magnificent.8)


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm back from my crazy warbird trip! I went to:

Saturday: Canadian Air Force Museum, CFB Trenton.
Notable Planes: Halifax, Hunter, MiG-21

Sunday: Canadian Aviation Museum, Ottawa, plus the air show that was at the museum.
Notable Planes: B-24, PBY, He 162, Beaufighter, Bolingbrooke
Airshow: Spitfire XVI, P-40
Canadian War Museum, Ottawa
Notable Exhibits: Panther

Monday: Vintage Wings of Canada, Gatineau
Notable Planes: FG-1D, P-51D, P-40, Spitfire XVI, Hurricane, Swordfish, Lysander

Tuesday: Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum, Hamilton
Notable Planes: Lancaster, DC-3, Firefly, Sea Fury
Russell Aviation Group, Niagra Falls
Notable Planes: Bf-109E-4, Spitfire (IX?), Hurricane

I took almost 1000 pictures, which will be uploaded over time. I can't post any pictures I took at Russell until I get their permission, as they once had a volunteer who took pictures without their knowledge (which in itself isn't a big deal), but they then sold them in a book at 45 pounds a pop, and sold a few hundred, and gave RAG no credit or recognition at all, so he kind of ruined it for everyone. In fact, they weren't letting any pictures be taken for a while. So I don't know when I'll be allowed to post them, but when I am I will, as I got some really cool shots that you don't normally see.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 3, 2009)

Two weeks to go until my vacation and I'm getting anxious to go!!!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2009)

Just letting you all know that Rochie and I are back from a fantastic week in the beautiful Zlin region of the Czech Republic. I'll be posting a thread about the 65th Anniversary Commemoration of the air battle over the White Carpathians in due course, when I get all the pics sorted - and find my brain, which I'm sure I _did_ pack and bring back with me!! Too many shots of 'T -Stoff' and 'C-Stoff', local 'brews' which could launch the Space Shuttle!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 3, 2009)

...and the lassies for me?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorry old chap, there were too many of them to get on the '737 back to the UK !!


----------



## gumbyk (Sep 10, 2009)

Not really a Vacation, but work is sending me up to Papua New Guinea for a month on the 14th.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 16, 2009)

Will be leaving for a week long Elk Hunt in the Colorado Rockies in just over 24 hours (Sept 17th). First time I'll be hunting them with a Longbow and I'm ready to get to it. Will return somewhere around the 28th of Sept.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 17, 2009)

Take care Buck!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 17, 2009)

Yea, happy hunting Buck, good luck!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy hunting Buck.


Wheels


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 20, 2009)

With all happy hunting!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just got back from Colorado this morning. Did not even see an Elk, but heard a large heard of them run of in the thick timber a couple times. Saw quite a few Mule Deer though, but did not have a lisc. for them.
Overall it was a great time, very cold in the evenings, weather ranged from low 20's, to maybe 60's a couple days. Had a major snow storm hit in the mountains just North of the one we were on.
My body aches from head to toe, Achilles is letting me know of it's dis-approval of all the walking and steep climbing, and helping pack out my buddies Elk, which took the better part of a day. Even got kicked in the knee by his Elk as they were preparing it for quartering, got a big black and blue mark to prove it, in addition to several nasty scratches on my legs and back from getting stabbed by various sticks and things when walking through the heavy timber.
Learned that I have a lot to learn about Elk hunting. I think I'm sticking to Deer and Turkey hunting from now on, much easier on my aging body.


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 27, 2009)

hmm... lol so was it a good time.? Your body aches and you haven't seen any elk. Anyways sounds really fun, who'd you go with.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 27, 2009)

I guess I'm a glutton for punishment Got to expect to have some hardships and body pain when you are in an environment that a human really wasn't meant to be in for an extended period of time. It was a learning experience and I hope to do it again when I can physically handle the conditions better. My favorite type of hunting is for Wild Turkey and I will spend more time and effort hunting them from here on out.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 27, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the Elk, but glad you had a good time.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank, hunting is not all about getting your animal in my view. It's trying to outsmart your prey in thier element and learning something from it. I know some that fiind a hunt un-successful if they do not harvest thier animal, I'm glad I don't have that mentality. To me it's getting away from the rat race and spending time in the outdoors and trying to learn something from it all. I guess that's why I am finding myself getting away from all the new, high tech hunting equipement and getting back to basics, I bow hunt with a longbow or recurve, and am considering trading in my rifles and hunting with a good old cap or flintlock Muzzleloading rifle. My chances using these types of weapons will be limited, but I believe using them will make me a better hunter.
It's a hard thing to explain to people that don't hunt, or have different views about hunting. I'm not in it to kill, but to live with nature and learn from it and if I take game that's a bonus.


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 23, 2009)

Will be heading out to California starting Tuesday. Will be spending a week out there. Probably wont be on much if at all.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2009)

Have a great time BP - the weather's got to be better than here!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 23, 2009)

Have a blast BP!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Half day of work today and the four and a half days of Deer hunting. I was asked by a co-worker yesterday if I have ever taken a vacation where I did not go hunting in the recent future. Had to think about it for a while, and I haven't lately.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 6, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Half day of work today and the four and a half days of Deer hunting. I was asked by a co-worker yesterday if I have ever taken a vacation where I did not go hunting in the recent future. Had to think about it for a while, and I haven't lately.


If you enjoy it, there is no need for another type of vacation.

BTW, your avatar keeps cracking me up.


Wheels


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks, just got back from the trip and it was fun. Even managed to get a nice big Buck yesterday. My body aches from head to toe this morning though. I guess that just lets me know I'm still alive


----------



## Njaco (Nov 14, 2009)

Heading out tommorrow night for my yearly trip to Atlantic City. Its business but a blast as the same time. One whole week!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 24, 2009)

Going up to Connecticut from Tomorrow at noon until late Friday night..


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 26, 2009)

Atlantic City tomorrow for 2 nights....See ya!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 26, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Atlantic City tomorrow for 2 nights....See ya!


Don't lose your shirt...


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2010)

Going to Avoriaz for a week tomorrow, might be back a week on Sunday, depends how long the bus takes (it seems to be around 30 hours or so each way ).

Should be great fun.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 21, 2010)

Have a blast!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 23, 2010)

Great place Hugh! I used to ski at Morzine, just 'next door', before this stupid disease hit. Have a great time mate, and I'm not jealous ...honest!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm not going anywhere, but I won't be as much online as I usually am, due to mouse-related strain in my right shoulder, neck, back and arm. Ouch.
Stretching the sore muscles, munching painkillers and doing as little computer work as possible is the order of the day here. 
So now you know why I may not be as much online as I usually am.
Btw, do you guys realise just _how _irritating it is to use your mouse w. the hand that you usually don't mouse around with???
To top it off, I'm right-handed, and my mouse is built especially for right-handed use, so it's a _bit _awkward.  
Try it!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 16, 2010)

Get well soon BB.

I have an ambidexterous mouse but I am not.
I can't use it if I try to use it as a leftie.


Wheels


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 16, 2010)

Hope the RSI gets better soon BB, and then go get yourself a laptop with a finger pad, much easier……………………..Just kidding.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 24, 2010)

Partner and I are off on hol's tomorrow, heading out to Cairo via Singapore and doing a big Middle East tour through Egypt, Jordan and Syria, so will have plenty of pics when I get back. Revisits for me to the first two, lived in Egypt some 55 years ago and spent many a Saudi weekend in Jordan, on the grog. But this is all new for my girl. Be back in time for Easter.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 24, 2010)

Have a great time Vic, and stay safe mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 24, 2010)

Take care Vic, have a great time!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 24, 2010)

Sorry for being out for five days. Spent that time skiing up in Vermont, stayed at a condo with no internet.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 24, 2010)

Have a great time Vic, and _try _to stay out of trouble!
Glad you had a good break VV - I don't half miss skiing!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks Airframes, it's a fun sport. Good thing my college is in the state, because my house is about two hours away from any decent mountain.


----------



## KMeyrick (Feb 26, 2010)

Not much of a vacation, but m daughter has another competition in California this weekend. So we'll be heading to Long Beach right after school tomorrow and will be back either Sat. night or sometime on Sunday.

Anyone nearby that wants to meet us for drinks (someplace family style since daughter is 12)  let me know. No plans really except the meet at 8 am (ugh!!!), then maybe a friends daughters dance competition.


----------



## B-17engineer (Apr 1, 2010)

Connecticut for 4 days! Happy Easter ya'll !


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 1, 2010)

Dang, I wish I got time of for Easter!!!! 2 weeks to go until I take a weeks vacation, one week of Wild Turkey hunting and getting away from the rat race for a while.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 1, 2010)

You've got the excitement of the anticipation and then the fun, enjoy Greg.


----------



## Sweb (Apr 1, 2010)

Vacation. Wazzat?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 1, 2010)

I remember the word, just can't remember what it meant.....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 3, 2010)

May or may not be online for the next five days. Going to Maine for five days for a skiing trip. I don't know if there is internet where were staying. Foch says he may or may not be able to update his VC thread.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 16, 2010)

Just under 4 hours to go until an 9.5 day long vacation. Saturday will be heading to SE Minnesota to set up camp. Sunday will be spend hiking and driving around looking things over. Monday-Friday will be spend calling, hunting, chasing, getting frustrated by the North American Wild Turkey. Then a couple days of rest.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 16, 2010)

Have a good trip Bucksnort.


Wheels


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2010)

I will be going to Alaska in July for basically a month. It is mostly a vacation to visit my wife, but I will also be doing some job hunting as well.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 1, 2010)

Foch and I are going on school trip to Russia. Will be gone from June 2nd to June 11th.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey guys, just an update. Foch and I are still alive in Russia, it's pretty interesting over here. We'll be sure to upload some photos from the trip after.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jun 5, 2010)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Hey guys, just an update. Foch and I are still alive in Russia, it's pretty interesting over here. We'll be sure to upload some photos from the trip after.



ditto.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 5, 2010)

Enjoy your trip....and slip us them photo's!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 5, 2010)

Yea, I've always wanted to go there.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey guys! Vassili and I are alive! Got back from Russia early this morning. We had a six hour layover at JFK. We'll be sure to upload some of are photos ASAP.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2010)

Plenty of MiGs, Su's and blondes we hope......


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jun 13, 2010)

A few migs and Su's in museums (Su tanks I mean). But yes, plenty of blondes! Russia is known for having very beautiful women. In fact, we played a game with our professor where everytime we saw an attractive lady, we would rate her on a one to ten scale. Most of the 9 and 10's live around Moscow we found out. 

Also found out that all of the girls in our group our left of center, and all the guys (VZ, me, and our friend Dave) were to the right. We had a lot of interesting arguements and discussions. It all led to the same road too; nowhere.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 15, 2010)

...and I'm back on deck from the Model Expo!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 22, 2010)

Friday going to Rhode Island for the weekend.... 50th wedding anniversary for great aunt I think? 

Then starting Police Academy monday... will be on a bit less!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 23, 2010)

What, the movie?!! Just kidding H, good luck there mate!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 23, 2010)

Those movies are pretty funny. 

Thanks


----------



## Chief (Jun 27, 2010)

In 2 days I'll be going to Creation East 2010. It's a week long concert. Think the christian version of woodstock and you've got it in a nut shell. 

It'll be nice not having to work for once.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 30, 2010)

Tomorrow morning I head out to Washington DC until the 9th. Will be seeing all the required aviation museums!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2010)

Have a good trip Cory, and don't forget - lot's of pics!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 30, 2010)

Catch22 said:


> Tomorrow morning I head out to Washington DC until the 9th. Will be seeing all the required aviation museums!



Darn! I'm leaving tomorrow (Not a super far drive) and coming back the next morning.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 30, 2010)

Catch22 said:


> Tomorrow morning I head out to Washington DC until the 9th. Will be seeing all the required aviation museums!



I'll second that motion... lot's of pic's !!



Wayne Little said:


> ...and I'm back on deck from the Model Expo!



....and the winner is ?????

Charles


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 30, 2010)

Lots of pics will be taken!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 1, 2010)

Go for it Cory, have a great trip and remember, lots of detail pictures for future reference when in the museum.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks Vic! I'll try, I don't know how close in I can get.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2010)

That's what the zoom lens is for Cory!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2010)

Have fun, you will enjoy the museums! I can't wait to go back and visit them again.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 2, 2010)

The tail of the traveling soldier continues....got back from D.C. today- No pics, went to visit the law enforcement memorial and salute the two troopers who died in New Jersey last year. 

Now I'm gonna be in Atlantic City From Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday.

So That makes it Connecticut x2 this month, Rhode Island, Maryland (Annapolis x2) , New York, Massachusetts, D.C. (x2)

July should be more calm....since my brothers getting surgery...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2010)

7 more days and I am off to Alaska. Going to be some Job Hunting as well done there, and hopefully I will return to Germany to just get everything shipped over to Alaska and take care of everything here.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 2, 2010)

Good Luck Chris!


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 2, 2010)

tomorrow we head to belize for 10 days. nice little country. going to soak up some sun and rum....scuba dive and just screw off.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 3, 2010)

Hope you get what you want Chris!!


----------



## Marcel (Jul 8, 2010)

We'll go on vacation tomorrow, returning the 23th. I won't be here to celebrate the Dutch' World Championship, guys.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 8, 2010)

Tomorrow is my last day of work until August 2nd. I will be flying out to Alaska on Sunday for 21 days.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2010)

Have a good trip and good luck with the job hunt Chris.
Hope you have a great break Marcel.
Bobby S, enjoy Belize, nice play to visit - unless you're stuck in the jungle with the SF Training Team for 3 months! BTW, that's where 'Dogs of War' was filmed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 8, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Have a good trip and good luck with the job hunt Chris.
> Hope you have a great break Marcel.
> Bobby S, enjoy Belize, nice play to visit - unless you're stuck in the jungle with the SF Training Team for 3 months! BTW, that's where 'Dogs of War' was filmed.



Oh I am going to have a great time. I have some Halibut fishing lined up,a whale watching trip and a lot of hiking and rafting, and just plain sight seeing. Going to eat up a lot of Crab Legs and Halibut as well!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2010)

Very cool! Good luck job hunting.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 9, 2010)

Have a good holiday Chris and good luck with the job hunting...........Oh and have an extra crab claw for me, you lucky devil.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2010)

Have a Great holiday Guys....take care!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2010)

Take care!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 9, 2010)

Well I am off. I will be on from time to time and post some pics. See you all when I get back though.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2010)

Good luck Chris, and pass me another crab claw and make it snappy....! (Oh dear!!)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2010)

Oui vais..........


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2010)

Have fun and be safe. Looking forward to the pics when you get back.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jul 12, 2010)

Have a great trip Chris, Keep the AA guns handy for those Mosquitos. I hear they're the state bird there.  wish you luck on the job hunt as well.

In two weeks and counting, We will be heading for Kazan Russia and on from there to Nab. Chelny. About a three hour drive in the country. Very beautiful place.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 23, 2010)

Beach for a week! See ya!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 23, 2010)

Didn't you just come back from Atlantic City?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah. Beach for a week...then I come back and go to Saratoga for a week to see the horse races.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 24, 2010)

Enjoy yourself Harrison....


----------



## imalko (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm travelling to Bratislava (Slovakia) on 2nd August. I'll be there for some 10 days. Not a "real" vacation though, but more of a family visit as I'll be staying with my sister who lives there since 2003.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2010)

Have a great time Igor. As I thought, I won't be able to make it to meet up with you. Maybe next year.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2010)

Very cool, have fun Igor.


----------



## imalko (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks mates.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2010)

Enjoy Igor!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 26, 2010)

Wife's already planning next year's vacation....lookin to hit up Portland/Seattle in October of 2011....fly in to Portland, spend a few days (McMinneville and the Evergreen Air Museum!!! This time I'll be darn sure to pay for the extended tour of the Spruce Goose!!!), then drive up to Seattle for a few days. We're wanting to hit Multnomah Falls again, check out Mt. St. Helen if possible, and for sure the Seattle Aquarium. Not sure what else, but there's a year between now and then. I'm sure we'll come up with something....something compatible with a 2.5-year-old...


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 3, 2010)

Once again I'm out. If I'm not commenting on model threads its cause internet sucks


----------



## imalko (Aug 7, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Have a great time Igor. As I thought, I won't be able to make it to meet up with you. Maybe next year.





vikingBerserker said:


> Very cool, have fun Igor.





Gnomey said:


> Enjoy Igor!



Thanks again mates!

Well, my trip to Bratislava was delayed for one week, so I'm actually departing tomorrow (Sunday) morning. I'll have access to internet while I'm there, so will probably pooping to the forum from time to time, just don't expect some 'major' posts in Group Build section for couple of weeks. 

Terry, I'm sorry you couldn't make it this time. Just get better my friend and I'm sure there will be other opportunities for us to meet. 

Cheers for now!


----------



## rochie (Aug 18, 2010)

well as of 9am tomorow (thursday) i'm off to lanzarote until the 5th sept, will be in here on and off today whilst i avoid the wife has she stresses about what she and our daughter have packed !!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 18, 2010)

Have a good one mate. It'll be nice to be on the 'guest' side of a hotel for a change I bet !


----------



## rochie (Aug 18, 2010)

oh yeah, hope the staff are as nice looking as the ones in Romans home town !!!!!! mirrored sunglasses on !


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 18, 2010)

Have a great time and enjoy yourself Karl!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 18, 2010)

Have a great one Karl! Going to Massachusetts for a few day on Friday but I'll be around..


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Aug 18, 2010)

Have a good time Karl. You know you're in trouble when the girl's suitcases takes another car to transport to the airport.


----------



## rochie (Aug 18, 2010)

funny at 5pm my suitcase was comfortably under the weight limit, now at 8.30pm its gained 3 kilo's ????????


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Aug 18, 2010)

Check for feminine stuff...


----------



## v2 (Aug 19, 2010)

Tomorrow we head to Francavilla al Mare in Italy for 10 days. It's realy nice place for holidays- sea, beaches and sun...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 19, 2010)

Very nice felllas, have a blast!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 19, 2010)

Don't forget the Pics!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2010)

Going to France (Brittany) for the weekend. Back through Dublin on Monday, so will be offline until then. My cousins 30th so should be good fun.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 15, 2010)

Sounds like a good 'Do', Hugh. Make sure to take the Paracetamol for the mornings after, especially Dublin !


----------



## ccheese (Sep 15, 2010)

rochie said:


> funny at 5pm my suitcase was comfortably under the weight limit, now at 8.30pm its gained 3 kilo's ????????



Three kilos of what ??? 

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 15, 2010)

Anybody seen Jan lately?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 16, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Anybody seen Jan lately?



Have not and have been wondering where he is.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2010)

He sent me a text message on Saturday, but I didn't see it until late Sunday night! Bit late to reply then, and he works nights too. I'll contact him during the day on Saturday.


----------



## rochie (Sep 16, 2010)

ccheese said:


> Three kilos of what ???
> 
> Charles



my wife and daughters stashed all their must take items in my suitcase Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2010)

Can't keep Jan down for long....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 16, 2010)

Cool thanks. It's been a tad quiet, a little too quiet.........


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2010)

Bound to be a woman involved I reckon .......


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 4, 2010)

Off for several days of Deer hunting in the northwoods of Minnesota. No TV, no computer, no traffic for 6 days starting tomorrow!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2010)

Bucksnort101 said:


> No TV, no computer, no traffic for 6 days starting tomorrow!!!



That sounds like heaven!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Nov 4, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> That sounds like heaven!



Yep.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 4, 2010)

Man I'm jealous!

Shoot a leg Buck!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 4, 2010)

Get one for me Buck! Take care AND HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 21, 2010)

While I will only be off air from now until till tomorrow night, thought I would mention it...

Flying to Melbourne in 2 hours with my wife to go to the EAGLES concert tonight, really looking forward to it. 

So be back soon!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2010)

You lucky, lucky .... person ! Have a good one Wayne.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 22, 2010)

South Carolina December 26th to Jan. 1st....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 22, 2010)

Hope you had a good time Wayne and Harrison, you all have fun!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 2, 2011)

Planning two trips this year.

First we will be heading to France for a little more than a week in July. Will be going to a Metallica concert there, and then traveling around. Going to see parts of the Maginot Line and then head up to Normandy and check out the beaches and sites as well. Then head through to Belgium and see Bastogne before driving back home.

Then we are going to fly to some Island in September for a week of relaxation. Not sure which one yet, we are still in the planning stages. Probably going to be either the Grand Canaries off the coast of Africa, or Rhodes off of Greece and Turkey or the Maldives.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 2, 2011)

Cabo San Lucas, late March!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice Andy!

Sorry H, just noticed you were in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2011)

Heading over to Melbourne for the Model Expo tomorrow morning and back tuesday.....may get on the net may not....we will see!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 9, 2011)

Have fun Wayne! 

End of July im going to Mexico, Costa RIca and Panama


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Harrison!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 9, 2011)

In 4 weeks, I will be taking a road trip through France.

Going to go to Amneville first and see the Sonisphere France Festival with Metallica, Slayer, Anthrax, Megadeth, Slipknot, Dream Theater and many many more. Then we are going to hit up the Maginot Line and some WW1 Battlefields. Then it is off to Normandy for a week to see the beaches, cities and battlefields and other historic sites. Then we will possibly drive over to Belgium and visit the Battle of the Bulge site and then back down through Germany.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 6, 2011)

Well heading out tomorrow night after work. Can't wait to get to the concert and then up to Normandy.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a blast!!! I promise I am not jealous.................really


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2011)

Have a good trip Chris!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 7, 2011)

Have a good one Chris, sounds like a great trip.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 16, 2011)

We are home now from Normandy. Had a great trip. Got to see most of the military sites and plenty of churches and castles as well. Even had the extra bonus of finding the grave of a great uncle of my wife, who is buried at a German military cemetery in Normandy. Went and laid some flowers for him and paid our respects, as I believe none should be forgotten.

I will post pictures from the trip soon.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 16, 2011)

Class A Chris.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 17, 2011)

Great, look forward to the Pics Chris.


----------



## brucejscott (Aug 1, 2011)

Heading out on Aug. 7 to Oak Island North Carolina for a week on the beach. IMHO this place is the closest thing to heaven on earth one can find. The only bad part about the trip is the I-95 corridor. Quite possibly the worst stretch of road east of the Missippi mankind has ever devised. On the upside, that means I can take my usual detour down 301 that goes thru Fort A.P. Hill. Always cool.


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 2, 2011)

Prolly won't be much online for the next days until after the upcoming weekend.
Tomorrow I'll be going straight from work to help a friend and her hubby paint their new house.
Thursday there's a late lecture at the museum, and I prolly will have to stay and shut everything down as I usually do on such a day. And when I get home, I'll prepare for friday: My buddy Allan will be coming over to visit, so there'll be plenty to do until after the weekend.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2011)

Still sorting through all my pics before posting them from my Normandy trip.

In about 4 weeks we will be flying off to some island some where for some fun and sun at the beach time. Not sure where we are going yet, should be booking it later this week though.


----------



## v2 (Aug 5, 2011)

I will be heading out tomorrow on a 10 days vacation to Italy- Francaville al Mare. Will be back on Thursday 18th...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 5, 2011)

Have a good trip Dom!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 6, 2011)

Have a safe-enjoyable trip....

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 7, 2011)

Take care and have fun Dominik.


----------



## Mustang nut (Aug 7, 2011)

my wife and I will fly back to Germany tomorrow at 6.15AMbut spend next weekend in Amsterdam (no jokes pls ) tuesday is our 25th wedding anniversary>


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 11, 2011)

Have a good time Mustang!

On Saturday I'll be heading to Ontario for 6 days. Will probably only make it to Hamilton in terms of museums, but I'll be on the forum still, just not as much as normal.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 11, 2011)

Have a good trip Cory.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 11, 2011)

Have fun Cory!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2011)

Take care Guys!


----------



## rochie (Aug 12, 2011)

might be on here tomorrow evening then i'm off "down south" dont think i'll be online as the hotel charges £5 an hour for wifi if not will be back around the 25th with plenty of pics from Duxford, RAF museum Hendon and Bovington tank museum oh yeah and monkey world in dorset as well, (cheers wifey) !

see you all again soon


----------



## Airframes (Aug 12, 2011)

Have a good one Karl.


----------



## rochie (Aug 13, 2011)

cheers mate


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 13, 2011)

Enjoy mate.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 13, 2011)

Enjoy yourself Karl!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2011)

Well in a few weeks we will be flying off to Egypt. We booked a nice 5 star Red Sea Luxury resort. All Inclusive (24 hours all you can eat and drink). Going to try and do some Scuba or Snorkeling. Of course we are going to get down to the Pyramids in Giza as well as the Luxor Temple. Should be a good time.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 27, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Well in a few weeks we will be flying off to Egypt. We booked a nice 5 star Red Sea Luxury resort. All Inclusive (24 hours all you can eat and drink). Going to try and do some Scuba or Snorkeling. Of course we are going to get down to the Pyramids in Giza as well as the Luxor Temple. Should be a good time.



Chris, you will enjoy though you may also find it a bit warm this time of year. The Red Sea is one of the best snorkelling places I've ever been to and for a man who has the Great Barrier Reef on his doorstep, that's a compliment, my location was on the Saudi side almost untouched by human hand. Luxor and Gaza, great places but do try to see some as the sun sets, the colour on the sandstone is phenomenal. Enjoy mate.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 27, 2011)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Chris, you will enjoy though you may also find it a bit warm this time of year. The Red Sea is one of the best snorkelling places I've ever been to and for a man who has the Great Barrier Reef on his doorstep, that's a compliment, my location was on the Saudi side almost untouched by human hand. Luxor and Gaza, great places but do try to see some as the sun sets, the colour on the sandstone is phenomenal. Enjoy mate.



Yes I am looking forward to doing some Snorkeling. The hotel has its own dive shop and offers daily trips. 

When we drive up to Cairo on the Red Sea Highway or whatever the hell it is called, there is supposed to be a spot that is great for seeing an amazing sunrise. Looking forward to that as well as the sunsets at the Hotel. Luxor and Giza will be great just because of the historical aspect of it all. 

All in all I am looking forward to it. Yeah it will be hot, but it is not my first time in the Middle East. I hope to survive the heat...

Anyhow we fly out in a little over a week.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2011)

Sounds Good Chris!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 27, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 29, 2011)

*GOING "BIG" WALKABOUT.*







In four more days my partner Hilary and I will be setting out on our round the world trip. Come Friday, 2nd September we head up to Sydney and then out over the Pacific to Los Angeles, the first of many stops and after 4 days of warmth, were off on a coach tour that takes us up to San Francisco and onward to Las Vegas via Yosemite and Calico. After a few day in glow of Las Vegas where the "Grand Canyon" and "Hoover Dam" are on the agenda we fly by "United" on a roundabout route via Chicago (flight change) to Washington where we have a jam packed 4 day stopover. From here we will sample "Amtrak" hospitality as we train it through the lovely countryside to New York.

Three hectic days follow in the "Big Apple", so much to do and see especially after watching the Australian Master Chef and all the gourmet delights. From NY we set off on our second coach trip taking in East Coast country as we head for Boston then into Canada and the cities of Quebec - Montreal – Ottawa and Toronto before arriving at Niagara Falls. It is hear after 8 days many days that we have to exit the coach trip and pick up a "Delta" flight from Buffalo to JFK as the coach would not get us back to NY in time for our evening flight across the Atlantic to Frankfurt.

A nights stop in Frankfurt, Germany then onward to Nice, France for the night and then to Monte Carlo where we will join a river cruse that takes over some 11 days up the River Rhóne and onward to Paris. In Paris our aim this time is to visit the "Monet Gardens" rather than go round the city sights again. From Paris here we take the "Eurostar" under the English Channel to England where we go around the county by train visiting my family, old friends and a couple of my new and renowned Forum friends.

After time in my old country we take the long hop to Singapore where we have decided that a few days R&R is well in order before taking the last leg back to Melbourne. We arrive in Melbourne at the beginning of "Melbourne Cup" week and due to flight times will have to spend our last night away from home in Melbourne (how sad can that be) and arrive back in Canberra on Monday, 31st October.






So as I've said, Going On BIG Walkabout.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2011)

Maybe I could carry your bags.....my Wife would say go...peace and quiet....YES! 

Have a great trip Vic and Hilary!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2011)

Sounds like a good trip. Too bad you will only spend one night in Germany. I would make a trip up to Frankfurt and we could share a good brew.


----------



## rochie (Aug 29, 2011)

looking forward to meeting up Vic


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 29, 2011)

You best get in contact with me if your visiting Niagara falls , I'll get you off the bus and give you a far better tour then they will . I live about 5 miutes away from Falls and might even work on taking you to Buffalo Air for your flight its about 35-45 minute drive depending on Customs and Immigration


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 29, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> You best get in contact with me if your visiting Niagara falls , I'll get you off the bus and give you a far better tour then they will . I live about 5 miutes away from Falls and might even work on taking you to Buffalo Air for your flight its about 35-45 minute drive depending on Customs and Immigration



Neil, what can I say, your PM and most kind offer, our thanks it's very generous of you and it would be lovely to meet up. I'll PM you with some details. Thanks again.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 31, 2011)

Sounds like a busy schedule Vic! Looking forward to meeting up with you in a few weeks time.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear you're not traveling this way Vic but sounds like you have a really jam packed vacation there. Quebec is a great city - unique in North America in having the original walls still standing. Hope you get some good cuisine as it can be hit and miss.

Definitley hook up with Neil and if you have time, swing by the Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum just outside Hamilton which is half way between Toronto and Niagara Falls.

Safe trip! Hope you can check in with progress updates and piccies as you go!


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 31, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Sorry to hear you're not traveling this way Vic but sounds like you have a really jam packed vacation there. Quebec is a great city - unique in North America in having the original walls still standing. Hope you get some good cuisine as it can be hit and miss.
> 
> Definitley hook up with Neil and if you have time, swing by the Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum just outside Hamilton which is half way between Toronto and Niagara Falls.
> 
> Safe trip! Hope you can check in with progress updates and piccies as you go!


no way he'll have time for CWH looking at his itinerary


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 2, 2011)

Last day of work and then I am out on a vacation for 12 days. First going to the Hahnweide Airshow and then on Tuesday flying off to Egypt for 7 days. See you all when we get back.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Sep 2, 2011)

Have fun Adler!


----------



## rochie (Sep 2, 2011)

have fun Chris


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2011)

Have a good trip Chris!


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 7, 2011)

Yingchun5207 said:


> Just a thought, is there another WW2 forum that people post on? I was just thinking that in the event of another "crash" we could meet up somewhere, so that we would at least know what's going on.


I want to really buy some dollar store made in China junk


----------



## Marcel (Sep 23, 2011)

Yingchun5207 said:


> Just a thought, is there another WW2 forum that people post on? I was just thinking that in the event of another "crash" we could meet up somewhere, so that we would at least know what's going on.


We have a facebook place for that, I believe.
But wait a moment, you're spamming aren't you?

I'm not going on vacation, but will spend a few weeks in California, near San Francisco for work. Although I'll have internet, it's doubtful that I will have time to visit this site,.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2011)

He is "a history" now guys.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 23, 2011)

Wurger said:


> He is "a history" now guys.


Thanks Wojtek, it was a sneeky one, this guy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2011)

Wurger said:


> He is "a history" now guys.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 19, 2011)

The wife, kiddo and I will be heading out eeeeeeeeearly Friday morning to Orlando for a week. May get a chance to hit up an air museum while down there, but not sure.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 20, 2011)

Have fun! Take some pics. 

I still need to post up my Normandy and Egypt pics.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 20, 2011)

We're bringing a point-n-shoot camera...leaving the SLR's at home. *sniff* This is the first leave/vacation I've been on where I didn't have a backpack full of lenses, filters, film, and bodies as my carry-on. My carryon now contains Crayons. LOL I'd imagine most of our pics will now contain a beaming 2.75-year-old and various over-sized cartoon characters.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 21, 2011)

Have a blast RA


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 21, 2011)

Have fun RA!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2011)

Enjoy yourself man...


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey, y'all, arrived back safe and sound (not gonna mention "sane" in there....travel with a 2.75-year-old is....interesting. But, on the plus side, she LOVES roller-coasters and airplanes!). I'll be posting some pics over on my thread in the Photos section, as soon as the wife finishes uploading the most embarrassing pics on our blog (The Lowry Place). I will say, however, that the number of American tourists in Orlando at this time of year seemed to be greatly outnumbered by the number of European/Indian (not so many Asians, oddly enough) tourists. We shared the hotel pool/hot tub with a couple of Scottish kids our first day (still not sure if their parents fully understood the significance of the "cute" little bunny with the bent ear that was plastered all over the pool floats they were using. Or...maybe they were...), talked to a couple of Londoners while trying to convince the kiddo to take a nap in her stroller in the middle of the Hogwarts area of Universal Studio's "Islands of Adventure", felt quite thin while wandering around Acquatica (Sea World's water park, complete with dolphins) and comfortable enough to go swimming shirtless (most DEFINITELY not the chubbiest guy there!), and capped the whole ordea....er....experience with a trip to a nearby Air Museum on Wed, where we were treated to a Storch wandering/moseying/drifting/hovering overhead. I mean...one always "knew" that the wide wingspan helped the aircraft maintain lift at low speeds, but to actually "understand" one has to see it. I swear the pilot stopped and threw the thing in reverse at one point. Now....how Skortzeny managed to cram the pilot (from the photos, probably not a very small, skinny guy), himself (6-foot 5 or something tall) and Mussolini (6-foot 5 or something wide) into one of those things, I'll never know. Although rumor has it that several tubes of KY were involved. Oh, and the museum has a V-1. FRIKKIN SWEET!!!!!!!

Okay, the wif' is yellin at me, time to run post-vacation errands. Apparently the expiration date on milk does not acknowledge the concept of vacation. Will post pics later.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 27, 2011)

Sounds good, looking forward to the pics.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2011)

Well tomorrow is Veterans day, and I will be celebrating it by taking a long weekend and heading down to the Alps (Fuessen, near Garmisch). Just going to relax and spend a nice romantic weekend with the wife in the mountains. Not really a vacation though...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 27, 2012)

Well guys, it looks like I'll definately be going to Europe here in about 2 weeks.

I'll be flying in to Sofia to vacation with my girlfriend (she's been over there for about 3 months now, on business) and I'll be spending about two weeks there.

We're going to be heading from Bulgaria over to Greece and then on to Italy. I wanted to get up to England, Germany and that neck of the woods, but we won't have time. The cool part of this, is I'll get to visit Herculaneum! The trade off here, is that she gets to see to Venice (don't tell her, but I think I got the better end of the deal) lol

Anyway, this should be interesting, since I've never been to Europe and I haven't taken an official two-week vacation from work ever!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 27, 2012)

You will love Herculaneum Dave and you will be amazed at what you see. Have a good trip and enjoy, Athens as I assume you will going there and please, watch your step as you get off the train in Venice, I'd hate for you both to fall in the water!!......................Just kidding Dave, but again you will be gobsmacked.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2012)

Have fUn. You will like all 3 places. Sophia is very cheap, at least it was 9 years ago when I was there the last time. Greece is amazing, and Venice is great as well. It might be a bit smelly this time if year though...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 27, 2012)

Have a blast Dave!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice one Dave - hope you have a great time. Watch out in Venice though, the streets are flooded .........


----------



## Marcel (Jun 27, 2012)

And please spend a lot of money in greece, will help their economy


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks guys...I have to admit, it's pretty exciting, being my first visit to the old country!

But my girlfriend said we'll be doing this at least once a year, and she said we'll definately head to the north on the next time over, so that'll give me a chance to get together with some of the gang up that way!

And good idea, Marcel, but I'm going to try and get through Greece as quick as possible!


----------



## Marcel (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah, come visit the NL. Would be fun.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey Dave................................HAVE FUN MAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2012)

I am hoping to fly back to Germany for Christmas and New Years this year, so no vacation for me at the moment. Plus I just started the new job...


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 1, 2013)

I'll be leaving for a weeks vacation Friday night, right after my ride in Witchcraft. What a great way to start off a vacation


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2013)

Awesome, have fun my friend!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 2, 2013)

Glad you got your flight Glenn.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 2, 2013)

Going home to Germany for a few weeks on Thursday. Can't wait to see family and friends again.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 3, 2013)

Any chance you'll be in the neighbourhood of Aken? I'll be in Vaals for 2 weeks, very close to Aken.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Any chance you'll be in the neighbourhood of Aken? I'll be in Vaals for 2 weeks, very close to Aken.



Doubt it. I will be travelling around between Stuttgart, Ansbach and Nürnberg.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2013)

Ahh Stuggart. Have a blast my friend.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 3, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Doubt it. I will be travelling around between Stuttgart, Ansbach and Nürnberg.


Have a good time with your family and friends.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks my friend!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2013)

Have a good time guys!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 3, 2013)

Looks like your heading for a good time Chris, have fun.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh I am. 2 weeks of family, friends, great food and amazing beer...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 4, 2013)

Ahhh…………..the food and beer, I'll be in Frankfurt at the beginning of October for a couple of nights and like last time I'm aiming to eat and sup well.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 4, 2013)

Great stuff guys. My wife and I are in a bit of a limbo right now. Daughter has graduated highschool but is taking a year off to work and decide what to do for post secondary education. She's living with us, still does not have a job, and is working on getting her driver's license so not a great time to leave her alone. Hopefully, next year will see a Baltic cruise in the summer.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 4, 2013)

Oh and as I mentioned, I will be incommunicado for 2 weeks, starting next monday (so not this week already). I guess I won't have internet, so no answer from me duringthat time. I'll be in Limburg, south of the Netherlands. Will be visiting Belgium and probably Germany. I want to try and visit Eben Emael, the great fort that the germans conquered with gliders. As Njaco knows, I love a good bunker or fort. We'll see.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2015)

Bringing back this thread from the grave...

Booked our next vacation. 

In April we will be flying into Zurich, Switzerland. Going to a wedding for 3 days, then we will fly to Venice, Italy for 3 days and then fly up to Germany for 9 days. 

Can't wait to get back to Europe. Been 2 years.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 6, 2015)

On the same vein, having missed a trip this year will also be heading out again next year, Scotland in September on a rail and boat tour, hopefully with plenty of whisky stops, spot of family visiting and then onto Northern Spain for a week and a bit, again touring.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 7, 2015)

The wreck in April of 2013 sure derailed my travel plans...

Hoping that I might be able to finally get back over to Europe in 2016


----------



## Marcel (Dec 7, 2015)

Make sure you hop over Amsterdam.


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 7, 2015)

Going to spend a weeks vacation in January doing daily 400km round trips to PG hospital.




Geo


----------

